# Brick wall



## Harry I (Mar 19, 2007)

Hello everyone. I am fairly new to the EC business and have a small problem at hand. i need to fasten a meter base and a 2-1/2" metal stack to a brick wall. My problem is that I have never done this before. I'm looking for advice on how to do this securely so it doesn't come off the wall in the future. Thanks in advance for any info you might be able to pass on.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Why would you need to vent a meter base?


----------



## househelper (Mar 20, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> Why would you need to vent a meter base?


 The electrons won't drain properly without a vent. Everybody knows that!


----------



## jbfan (Apr 1, 2004)

Unistrut and tapcons, or drive pin anchors is what I would use.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Scotch 3M Double Sided Tape or some masonary anchors (there's a bazillion types) or tapcons.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Lags and shields.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

For hard brick, I use Rawl plugs and #12 x 2" Hex washer head screws. For soft brick, I use 1/4" lead lag shields and 1/4 x 2" lag bolts. For brick that's crumbling to bits, I mount strips of Kindorf with as many lags as I can get to hold a little bit, and attach the meter can to the Kindorf with spring nuts. 

Sometimes you can over think stuff.

I will add that they guys behind the counter at Fastenal are fantastic when it comes to figuring out what the best thing to use to attach "A" to "B" would be. Most areas have a Fastenal somewhere.


----------



## CE1 (Dec 30, 2005)

Surprised somebody didn’t suggest using duct tape. :whistling 

3/8" caulking anchors or unistrut.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

CE1 said:


> 3/8" caulking anchors or unistrut.


Uh-huh? :whistling 

How do you do that when the equpment only has 1/4" mounting holes?


----------



## macmikeman (Sep 12, 2005)

I cut a piece of treated plywood the size of the meter socket, liquid nails the begoinias out of the backside of that and then tapcon it to the brick where you want the meter to ride. Screw the meter can to the backboard. Once the nails dries up, Nancy Pelosi could not budge it.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

macmikeman said:


> I cut a piece of treated plywood the size of the meter socket, liquid nails the begoinias out of the backside of that and then tapcon it to the brick where you want the meter to ride. Screw the meter can to the backboard. .


Oh, c'mon. Seriously? That's just weird.


----------



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

macmikeman said:


> I cut a piece of treated plywood the size of the meter socket, liquid nails the begoinias out of the backside of that and then tapcon it to the brick where you want the meter to ride. Screw the meter can to the backboard. Once the nails dries up, Nancy Pelosi could not budge it.


She could get it off. She has those new demacratic dentures that can chew anything off. MAybe someone outta feed her some treated ply...might do the country some good:w00t:


----------



## CE1 (Dec 30, 2005)

mdshunk said:


> Uh-huh? :whistling
> 
> How do you do that when the equpment only has 1/4" mounting holes?


By using ¼-20 to 3/8-16 threaded adapters of course.

View attachment 5100


A 2 ½’ 1 hole pipe strap has a ½” mounting hole, so 3/8” is a happy medium.
When Rome was built they didn’t scrimp on size and see how long their stuff lasted. :thumbsup:


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

CE1 said:


> By using ¼-20 to 3/8-16 threaded adapters of course.


I'd have just drilled the holes bigger. :laughing:


----------



## CE1 (Dec 30, 2005)

mdshunk said:


> I'd have just drilled the holes bigger. :laughing:


I would of used 1/4-20 anyway. Brick walls are sometimes are real pain trying to mount equipment on. Only thing worse is trying to mount panels on fieldstone foundations in basements. Sometimes you have to creative in getting them mounted. Plus a low ceiling hight in old basements causes problems also. Sometimes I wish I was a foot shorter, it would make working in old basements a lot easier.


----------



## macmikeman (Sep 12, 2005)

mdshunk said:


> Oh, c'mon. Seriously? That's just weird.


Seriously. Works real well. But I don't paint backboards. That is for someone else to do.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

_When Rome was built they didn’t scrimp on size and see how long their stuff lasted._


That's an interesting way to go about doing work for people. Give the people there moneys worth. Now there's a hell of a concept! :thumbsup:


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Magnettica said:


> _When Rome was built they didn’t scrimp on size and see how long their stuff lasted._
> 
> 
> That's an interesting way to go about doing work for people. Give the people there moneys worth. Now there's a hell of a concept! :thumbsup:


Yes, but Rome wasn't built in a day. Services are usually built in a few hours. arty:


----------



## CE1 (Dec 30, 2005)

mdshunk said:


> Yes, but Rome wasn't built in a day. Services are usually built in a few hours. arty:


Keep up the good work!:thumbsup:

You’ll get there, Marcus Electhrus. :thumbup:


----------

